
Reddit censored Trump's AMA by removing it from r/all - Jerry2
https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/comments/4uxttk/trumps_ama_with_12000_points_46000_votes_and_63/
======
blackflame7000
If the argument is really that bad, it should lose on its own merit. Censoring
ideas is the antithesis of the american way. America was conceived out of
treasonous ideas after all.

